# What is this on my skin?



## THE GiZ&THE CHAR (Dec 14, 2006)

All day today I have been scratching myself at work. Until I got home is when I looked to see why I was so itchy. I have no idea what this is. Does this look familiar to you guys?? I mean, I tried to think back at what I ate, maybe it was an allergic reaction from something. The only thing I can think of that I drank out of the ordinary yesterday morning and this morning was regular milk at my boyfriend's house. I usually drink lactaid milk. I thought that it could be the kitten I had here, but I had him for almost 2 weeks and it shows up now? I also thought how on Friday, we threw a party for my boyfriend's sister's 18th birthday and a bunch of people, including myself got into the pool.

My boyfriend left my house hours ago to do his things and just got home and calls me telling me that his sister has the same exact "things" on her skin, since Sunday night and they itch like crazy. Now that I think of it, I've been itching since last night. 

I took some Benadryl and applied some Calamine lotion but it still itches really bad. I have them randomly on my body, not in big groups or anything. I have some on my back, my arms I have like 4 on each, spread randomly, on my thighs and legs, shoulders and like 5 on my stomach. I don't have them anywhere else, not even on my face. Should I be worried?









My arm (Ignore my hairy arms! LOL.)








My left thigh. (Again, Ignore hair. Due for a shave)








Right thigh.








Shoulder


----------



## suTQ (Jul 13, 2006)

I think you should see a doctor right away. Especially if your boyfriend's sister has the same thing because it may be contagious and you don't want to spread it. Good luck!


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

They look like little jigger bites. Have you been in the country?


----------



## THE GiZ&THE CHAR (Dec 14, 2006)

> They look like little jigger bites. Have you been in the country?,[/B]


Nope, I haven't. Ew. It better not be some parasite related skin disorder. Maybe something bit us in the pool?? We were in the pool in the evening. If not, all I can think of is the milk, since she drank the same milk at her house. 

I also forgot to mention that there's no discharge or liquid of any sort coming from them. They're just dry, itchy, red and scab-ish. I'd say in total, I probably have about 20 of them, randomly spread, in various sizes. No bigger than what you see in the second picture though.


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

Mosquito larve bites? Good luck in finding out. I feel for you!

Melanie


----------



## DianL (Mar 28, 2007)

Is it possible that it could be flea bites? They aren't particular about who they bite.Doesn't Florida have sand fleas? If they don't go away soon you should see a MD.. Dian


----------



## THE GiZ&THE CHAR (Dec 14, 2006)

The thing is that I haven't been outside much since Friday. And on top of that, they just keep popping up out of nowhere. I just noticed one itching on the back of my arm. The ones on my thighs I didn't get till around 8pm today. It's... disturbing.







Eeeekk.


----------



## Michelle&Roxy (Mar 10, 2006)

Personally, to me they look like flea bites. When I went to my grandma's (who has stray cats come in and out of her home) I got bites that look just like that, itchy and everything and it turned out to be flea bites! Nonetheless, I'd get a doctor's opinion just in case... but I'd bet money that it's a flea bite.


----------



## THE GiZ&THE CHAR (Dec 14, 2006)

Well, to be honest, the kitten had fleas. Before I took him to the vet, he had stayed at my boyfriend's house with his sister for about 2 days, from Friday-Sunday. I picked him up on Sunday and I believe on Tuesday I took him into the vet. And they informed me he had fleas. The whole time before taking him into the vet, he was in my brothers room (and for the remainder of the time he was at my home, he was in there too) So, if his fleas were taken care of by Tuesday, the 19th, and I took him to the Humane society the 24th but by then, he didn't have any... is it possible to show up now??? Why wouldn't my brother have them? Considering that the cat was even on his bed half the time BEFORE we realized he had fleas. When I found he had fleas, we changed everything on his bed and the kittens bedding, too. Hmmm.


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

> Well, to be honest, the kitten had fleas. Before I took him to the vet, he had stayed at my boyfriend's house with his sister for about 2 days, from Friday-Sunday. I picked him up on Sunday and I believe on Tuesday I took him into the vet. And they informed me he had fleas. The whole time before taking him into the vet, he was in my brothers room (and for the remainder of the time he was at my home, he was in there too) So, if his fleas were taken care of by Tuesday, the 19th, and I took him to the Humane society the 24th but by then, he didn't have any... is it possible to show up now??? Why wouldn't my brother have them? Considering that the cat was even on his bed half the time BEFORE we realized he had fleas. When I found he had fleas, we changed everything on his bed and the kittens bedding, too. Hmmm.[/B]


I would say if the kitten had fleas you have been bitten and not only that they could also be in the carpet in your boyfriend's house and in any other area that the kitten visited. I would also check your dog and your boyfriend may need to fumigate his home because the fleas will jump from the host to the carpet or bedding or anywhere in the house then find a new host.
If it's not flea bites then I would suggest you see your doctor to find out what is causing your's and your sister's rash, it could also be something in the pool.
I sure hope you get to the bottom of it soon and it clears up quickly


----------



## kiki & pippin's mom (Jun 5, 2007)

I would bet fleas are the culprit too. Some people do not react to their bites at all (my dad for one) and others, (like my mom) are very allergic to the bites. Mom would be miserable for days and days if a flea got to her, and she passed away before the invention of Advantage and all those other terrific treatments. They had a company spray the entire property and home for fleas on a regular schedule too. My parents would joke that the fleas just loved my mom's sweet disposition…but not my father's. Hmmm. He did get bitten…but had no reaction at _all_. Lucky!

Hope you find out what it is... Good luck, and feel better soon!


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

I'm betting it's fleas, too. They are probably in your carpet. I'd get some flea powder for carpets (Adams is rated the best) and use that. It's pretty simple. I usually wait overnight, but I am paranoid), then vacuum it up. It lasts for up until a year, I think.

You're using a flea preventative for your dogs, aren't you? You don't want them to be supper for the critters!


----------



## cruisinpat (Jan 29, 2007)

You could have a reaction to the flea bites. Some people don't react as much as you have. That is if it's flea bites. The only other thing I can think of is it could be a reaction to the chlorine in the pool. If I don't rinse off after getting out of the pool I get a rash and it drives me crazy. But my monies on the fleas. Good luck and let us know what it turns out to be..........................Pat


----------



## THE GiZ&THE CHAR (Dec 14, 2006)

They itch! Ahhh. I have some bigger ones that look all dry and those itch even worse. I don't have carpet anywhere in my house but my boyfriend does. The only bedding the kitten was on was my brothers bed and in his own crate in my brother's room. He was never around the dogs until he got vacinnated and even then I waited a few days. I actually don't use any Flea preventative on the dogs. I should though. I rarely ever take them out. I don't feel comforable waking them by myself and no one ever wants to go with me.







I brush them every night (or every other night) and I haven't seen anything on them. Unless, they're not visible?? But they haven't been scratching or anything. Hmmm. I have a few Frontline packets that I bought a while ago and never used. I'm gonna put some on the boys and shower them tomorrow. I do have to wait until tomorrow to shower them, right???


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

> They itch! Ahhh. I have some bigger ones that look all dry and those itch even worse. I don't have carpet anywhere in my house but my boyfriend does. The only bedding the kitten was on was my brothers bed and in his own crate in my brother's room. He was never around the dogs until he got vacinnated and even then I waited a few days. I actually don't use any Flea preventative on the dogs. I should though. I rarely ever take them out. I don't feel comforable waking them by myself and no one ever wants to go with me.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

I would shower them first, wait a few days and then apply. Bathing so soon after application might lessen the effect.


----------



## Critterkrazy (Jan 17, 2007)

I'm gonna be the different one here. Have you ever had chicken pox? Where exactly are the spots on your thighs and arms. CP usually break out in the warmer sections of the body first. Inner thigh areas, inner elbow area, tummy and back area near your waist, back of knees.


----------



## Lennabella (Mar 29, 2007)

> I'm gonna be the different one here. Have you ever had chicken pox? Where exactly are the spots on your thighs and arms. CP usually break out in the warmer sections of the body first. Inner thigh areas, inner elbow area, tummy and back area near your waist, back of knees.[/B]



That's one to consider but chicken pox are like blisters - filled with liquid. When my oldest daughter came home with chicken pox - we waited for the second daughter to break out - but instead ... guess what ...
I broke out and a day later - she did.

My mother told me I had chicken pox when I was little but it was a very light case. You can get them for the second time - I am a walking example. Let me tell u - the second time it was awful


----------



## THE GiZ&THE CHAR (Dec 14, 2006)

I've already had the chicken pox and so has my bf's sister. What are the odds that my boyfriend's sister and I got the chicken pox for the second time around at the same time? Mine has no liquid. I haven't seen hers yet but if I see her today, I will look!







I wish I could get pictures of the one under my pit, lol, and side of stomach because they are the biggest ones but I need someone to take it for me. 

I have one of each side of my stomach and two by my belly button. One on my right leg, Five on the top of my right thigh, three on the top my left thigh, 3 on my right inner thigh, like 5 on my left arm, 8 on my right arm, and god knows how many on my back and if there's any on the back of my thighs. I also have a few on my shoulders and one under my left armpit. 

And uh, as I'm counting them on my body now, the area where I had one on the under upper part of my arm, I notice it has a bunch of small red "specks"... kinda what blood specks look like under the skin from a hicky. 

If they don't go away in another day or so, I'm going to a doctor. 

I didn't realize I forgot to thank you all for you're replies.


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

I don't know but with an outbreak like this, if it would be from flea bites, I would think you would at least see ONE flea. They look like tiny black spots. If your dogs have a lot of fleas, you would at least see a few of them and the dogs would be scratching a lot. It's probably an allergic reaction to something both of you ate or were in contact with. Did you try benadryl for the itching ? Is your sister used to drink regular milk ? My grand'daughter is allergic to milk and drinks only soy milk. Do you have an intolerance to lactose ? It could also be something in the pool that did not agree with both of you.


----------



## MickeysMom (Jun 16, 2006)

I just wanted to say for the frontline, no bath 2 days before or 2 days after









I hope you figure out what's going on!!


----------



## Michelle&Roxy (Mar 10, 2006)

> I've already had the chicken pox and so has my bf's sister. What are the odds that my boyfriend's sister and I got the chicken pox for the second time around at the same time? Mine has no liquid. I haven't seen hers yet but if I see her today, I will look!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Yeah, no matter what I'd say go to the doctor just to be safe.


----------



## Tina (Aug 6, 2006)

> They look like little jigger bites. Have you been in the country?[/B]


 

It does look like jigger bites. And they can be very annoying and very itchy. My daughter had them so bad they had to give her allergy shots and itch medicine. You don't have to get very far into the grass to get them.











Tina


----------



## THE GiZ&THE CHAR (Dec 14, 2006)

> I don't know but with an outbreak like this, if it would be from flea bites, I would think you would at least see ONE flea. They look like tiny black spots. If your dogs have a lot of fleas, you would at least see a few of them and the dogs would be scratching a lot. It's probably an allergic reaction to something both of you ate or were in contact with. Did you try benadryl for the itching ? Is your sister used to drink regular milk ? My grand'daughter is allergic to milk and drinks only soy milk. Do you have an intolerance to lactose ? It could also be something in the pool that did not agree with both of you.[/B]


The day before I took the kitten to the vet, I noticed ONE flea on him. I've looked thru the boys hair and don't see anything. I'm VERY prone to VERY bad stomach aches so I drink Lactaid milk but the day before yesterday and yesterday, I drank milk at my boyfriend's house and it was the regular milk. And god, do I regret that. I thought maybe that was it but since SHE has them too, I doubt. She can drink regular milk. 

The thing that confuses me about it being the kitten is that my "sis" only kept him for about 3 days and a week later is when she gets the scabs. Is that possible? That it took that long to show?





> I just wanted to say for the frontline, no bath 2 days before or 2 days after
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you!! I tried applying it on them today by myself, but they were too wiggly. They were like "WTH ARE YOU DOING BACK THERE!!??"







So, I'll do it tomorrow with the help of my boyfriend. I have to watch that they don't lick each other back, right??

And thank the rest of you!


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

It takes a few days for the eggs to hatch in the carpet which would explain why your sister is getting bitten now. While the kitten was there, it was a host for the fleas. With no kitten to feed off, they go after people.

I've heard many stories of people who don't realize they have a flea problem until they go away on vacation and board their dog. They come home and fleas attack their legs when they walk in the door they are so starved!

I hate fleas!


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

Jigger bites are nasty. And they itch for ever. I have a hard time believing she has flea bites. And so many bites ? Geez with so many bites I would think you will at least see one flea on you ! And before they go on you they would go on your dog ? She has not found one on the dogs yet.


----------



## samsonsmom (May 4, 2005)

Sure look like flea bites. If the kitten had them, the dwelling might be infested. Would be worth calling an exterminator. Once they get their cycle going, there could be thousands of the little varments in a few weeks. You want to be very careful with your babies, too. Most of them are very sensitive to flea bites and are miserable. 

Samsonsmom

Mom, dis is makin' me itch. Sammie

OK, lets get a bath! Mom

Uh, all of a sudden I feel very unitchery. Sammie

Sure you don't want a bath?

How does I gets meself in des messes. Sammie


----------



## THE GiZ&THE CHAR (Dec 14, 2006)

LOL. Now how do I explain to my grandmother that our home might need to be exterminated because of a cat I begged to bring in? Oh man. 

Can't I get something like "Raid" for example to spray? Is that safe to spray around the doggies? I examined them again last night, and nothing. Even the day I found out the kitten had fleas by the vet, he informed me that I will possibly see them jumping off the kitten and I saw nothing. He also asked me to shower the kitten when I got home to remove them and again, I saw nothing. Nothing came off. The night before the vet, when I noticed the kitten had one, I searched him and couldn't find any other.

I saw my sis today and hers are really nasty looking. I have more than her but most of them are smaller in size. She has fewer but really big and ugh. Another thing that I was thinking about is that how could I not notice fleas on me?? I can understand her part, because when the kitten had fleas, before I picked him up from her home on Sunday, she had slept with him on the couch, therefore, I don't know... giving the fleas time to bite her? But I was never lying in something he laid on or with him or anything. Whenever I was with him, I was holding him for short periods of time, seconds even, and I never saw anything. 

I DON'T HAVE ANY FLEA EGGS ON ME, DO I??





















...lol. (not really funny)
And another thing!! I'm reading now and they can transmit parasites to me!!!?!?!?!... I'm scared.


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

I think the only way you are going to know for sure is to go to the doctor and see what he says, maybe he can prescribe something to ease the itching and also tell you what it could be








I don't think Raid is really safe for your pets, it has poisons in it that if they ingest any it could make them very sick. You would be better finding something that is safe for them from a pet store. just a thought


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

Calm down people. This is not fleas. If she had a flea infestation her dogs would be full of fleas. And what about the grand mother ? Has she an outbreak too ? At one time Alex had a lot of fleas (that we suspect he caught from the groomer) but *my house was never infected and we did not get bitten*. Both of you should go to a doctor especially if your sister is running a fever.


----------



## HappyB (Feb 28, 2005)

Could this be ringworm? Years ago, I took my daughter to adopt a cat from a family who had kittens. Several days later, all of us who came in contact with the kitten got these ugly little sores on us. Turned out to be ringworms which was successfully treated with some over the counter medicine from Walmart for us, and a trip to the vet for the cat.


----------



## mom2molly (Jan 26, 2007)

I'm not sure if anybody has mentioned this but since you have already had chicken pox what about shingles?


----------



## THE GiZ&THE CHAR (Dec 14, 2006)

> Calm down people. This is not fleas. If she had a flea infestation her dogs would be full of fleas. And what about the grand mother ? Has she an outbreak too ? At one time Alex had a lot of fleas (that we suspect he caught from the groomer) but *my house was never infected and we did not get bitten*. Both of you should go to a doctor especially if your sister is running a fever.[/B]


My grandmother is fine. Out of anybody, even myself and my sis, I would assume my brother would have something considering the kitten would sleep all day on his bed. And he has nothing. 

I'm reading up on home remedies until tomorrow when I'll make a dr. appointment. More than likely, they'll give me one for sometime next week. Ekkk. I'm reading on people that have gone to the Dr. for flea bites and all they give them is Benadryl and cortisone cream. Soo.. ehh.

I keep trying to look at pictures of flea bites online but don't find many. The ones I've seen look severe. I'm reading on flea bite descriptions and it says that "Fleas most often bite people about the legs and ankles, and there are usually 2 or 3 bites in a row. The bites are felt immediately, but tend to become increasingly irritating, and are frequently sore for as much as a week." I didn't feel anything??? 

Also, " small, red spot usually appears where the flea's mandibles have penetrated the skin. The spot is surrounded by a red halo, but there is never much swelling. " I have around 6 big ones that look like dryed skin is peely and then I have really small ones that are just a little red dot, no halo around it. I'll post a new picture I took in a bit.


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

Ok-I found this picture from a derm website. Kind of looks like what you have and the pic is of flea bites:

[attachment=24099:attachment]


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

No it's not shingles. My husband had shingles and I know what they look like. Shingles follow a nerve and appear only on one side of the body. Can you not go to a family practice doctor ? They would take you in immediately. The family practice doctor that I saw for my hives was as good as the dermatologist. I could have saved all the money that I spend on the 2 dermatologists that I saw. He said right away they were hives, I just did not believe him because they were not itching.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Have you treated your dogs and carpet yet? I'd do that before going to the doctor because I think that might solve the problem. If it's fleas in your carpet and you don't kill them, you'll just keep getting bitten.

The fact that the kitten slept with your brother and he didn't get bitten really isn't a good indicator. Fleas prefer furry hosts like cats and dogs so they had no reason to bite your brother until the kitten was gone. And fleas are just like mosquitoes, they bite some people and not others. 

I've had flea bites before and they look like what you have. They itch like crazy, too, don't they? My exhusband never got a flea bite, though. Mosquitos also left him alone, but would devour me.


----------



## THE GiZ&THE CHAR (Dec 14, 2006)

Lillady, that picture DOES look like what we have.
Thank you.

My brother has had ringoworm. It doesn't look like what we have. Do you guys know of any product I can spray all over, that's safe? Maybe something from the drugstore. That's why I mentioned Raid, because they have a flea one and it says you can even use it on dogs even, which I probably wouldn't. I would prefer something from a drugstore because if not, I'd have to wait for the weekend and I wanna do SOMETHING already!!! I'm gonna put the boys their frontline today. I tried yesterday but since they're not use to that, they freaked out on me. My boyfriend will help me today. I have to becareful they don't lick each other area right?

Well, ever since I moved to my new home a year ago, the "pediatrician" that I would go to was around my old house. Now that i'm 18, I don't think they'll take me as a patient and I don't have insurance as of right now. But I don't care, I'll pay.. I just need to look for a dr. Hmmm, My grandmother has a friend that's a doctor. I'm going to ask her to give him a call and have me go in to see what he says. I'll ask her to call him today. 

Thank each and EVERY one of you. And for reading my back-and-forths!


----------



## THE GiZ&THE CHAR (Dec 14, 2006)

Have you guys tried this.?

Now that I really think it's fleas, I'm freaking out. I don't have carpet so I need something I can spray on the beds, the dogs beds (just in case), ... windows?? I don't know. EVERYWHERE... lol. HELP! Where else should I spray!!??!?!?!!


----------



## Lennabella (Mar 29, 2007)

> Lillady, that picture DOES look like what we have.
> Thank you.
> 
> My brother has had ringoworm. It doesn't look like what we have. Do you guys know of any product I can spray all over, that's safe? Maybe something from the drugstore. That's why I mentioned Raid, because they have a flea one and it says you can even use it on dogs even, which I probably wouldn't. I would prefer something from a drugstore because if not, I'd have to wait for the weekend and I wanna do SOMETHING already!!! I'm gonna put the boys their frontline today. I tried yesterday but since they're not use to that, they freaked out on me. My boyfriend will help me today. I have to becareful they don't lick each other area right?
> ...



I feel sorry for you - if it's not one thing it's another - you have barely gotten over the "Sock" episode with naughty Gizmo - now this.

I know alot of clinics you can walk into - they charge $35.00 for a visit (call around and ask) - they usually take you immediately if they are not busy.

They are usualy a group of doctors that work together.

You're only 18 and taking on more expense than u can handle is understandable.

I would call a few pest control companies and see how much they would charge for a one time fumigation without a contract. It may also mean to take everyone out of the house for at least 4 hours.

I have that done every couple of years just to make sure I dont' have tiny black spider or other stuff in the house.

I don't know you that well but excuse me for asking - where are your parents, I know you are living with your grandmother. You don't have to answer if it is very personal, just asking cause I have a 19 year old and no way will she take all this responsiblity on her own - she will drag me into it everything from the first minute - she was the one that panicked over Max's lipstick situation ....


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

If you don't have carpeting, you can't use the carpet powder. Have you considered a professional exterminator? Since the baseboards, etc. have to be treated, that might be the best idea. 

As far as the beds go, they have powders that you can sprinkle in their beds, too.


----------



## THE GiZ&THE CHAR (Dec 14, 2006)

I don't mind. It's not personal.







My family (My grandparents, my mother/stepfather, and 2 brothers) use to live in a larger home that my grandparents owned for 16 years. They decided to move, for mortgage payment reasons and how they're "getting old." Ehh, they're only 59/60!







So my grandparents purchased a smaller 3 bedroom home, and my mother/stepfater purchased a 2 bed room home, right across the street from my grandparent's house. We decided that since my younger brother is only 10, he should/needs stay with my mother and my other brother who's 16 and myself will stay with my grandparents so that we have our own rooms. Either way, I can see my mom everyday.









I've been working at my boyfriend's mom company since I was 16. So I've learned to be a bit more independent and take care of and pay for my own stuff. The dogs, I care for. Between me and boyfriend (of 4 years), we pay for everything for the dogs.







So, they're OUR dogs. 

And there you have it! Haha.

I wanna call an exterminator. Only thing is scheduling a good time for EVERYONE to get out. My grandmother is home all day taking care of 2 little girls, Monday-Friday 07:30am-anywhere from 6-8pm. My grandfather works till 5pm everyday except Sunday. Saturday he comes back at 12pm. I don't get home till 6pm, most days. That's why even if I do call one, I wanna atleast try some products till then. Cause seriously, this is freaking me out and I don't even care if they bit me.. I just don't want them hurting GIZZY&CHARLIE! 

I promise, I don't type so much on purpose. lol.


----------



## Lennabella (Mar 29, 2007)

> I don't mind. It's not personal.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You're a very responsible mature young lady Lizzy ...















More power to you


----------



## THE GiZ&THE CHAR (Dec 14, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=398232
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I really appreciate that! Thank you very very much.







that makes me happy!


----------



## THE GiZ&THE CHAR (Dec 14, 2006)

My brother brought this up to me... could it be bed bugs???? On her bed? The bites look identical.
I have examined the dogs... again. They're coat is about an inch long so it's not hard to tell. And I examined my room. Nothing. Mines look so nasty now... like some are increasing in size. I really am starting to think it's not flea bites. What a coincedence my sis and I got it on the same day, Tuesday. And she gets them a week and a half after not being with the cat? I'm not convinced. 

Have any of you guys gotten bed bug bites? Look at images at google.


----------



## Lennabella (Mar 29, 2007)

http://studenttravel.about.com/od/healthys...a/bedbugs_2.htm

Here is a photo ...

I was bitten once in Rome (shoddy hotel) .. but I didn't have them that bad - I could feel the bites


----------



## THE GiZ&THE CHAR (Dec 14, 2006)

> http://studenttravel.about.com/od/healthys...a/bedbugs_2.htm
> 
> Here is a photo ...
> 
> I was bitten once in Rome (shoddy hotel) .. but I didn't have them that bad - I could feel the bites[/B]


This is really tough. I read up on a few other websites on how people easily confuse bed bug bites with flea bites. My sis just called me and she hasn't been home all day (I got home around 7:30pm today) and she got more scabies and so have I. So where are we getting these new ones from?? 

I think she's going to the doctor to tomorrow but I think the most they're gonna send her home with is some type of antihistamine and a cream. We'll see. I'm tired of guessing. And thank you guys for the help.


----------



## Deborah (Jan 8, 2006)

Gee you poor thing. Once you find out what your sister has you can use the same type of medication over the counter. If the are fleas you need to call in a professional. Those things lay eggs and can continue to hatch out long after the fleas seem to be gone. Pehaps your mom could keep your family at her house so this can be done. I just would not mess around with fleas. My kids doctor still sees them evn though they are 18.
I hope you can sole this problem soon.


----------

